
Disputed Maternity Leading to Identification of Tetragametic Chimerism - rntksi
https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa013452
======
piersadrian
Fascinating paper, and approachable for a layman like me. And in an rarity for
academia, reading NEJM’s site is absolutely wonderful on mobile devices.

